# gerber dimension routing a wooden sign



## dougiedot (Nov 19, 2008)

When I joined this forum a while back I said I would post a video of the cnc . I made a little video of my gerber dimension 200 in action routing some wood signs for a local artist, she is going to shape them by hand and finish them off with oil as I think they are going inside. will try and post the finished signs in due course. sorry about all the background noise may try and dub over it if I get some time, doug 
oops wont allow me to post a web link but it is on youtube so should not be to hard to find

youtube.com/watch?v=sVU-8EF3cMY


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

great stuff. nice when we get it right. looking forward to more. what format are you using?
ish


----------

